# 1689 BCF



## TomVols (Sep 19, 2003)

Can't seem to find any discussions about this. Wish this could be studied as the WCF is being studied here.


----------



## cupotea (Sep 19, 2003)

*This section of the Board just went up*

on Tuesday or Weds. Brother Fred's posts concerning this section of the Board is that it will be used for the BCF as well. THere were some posts regarding the BCF in August. Will try to move it to the top of the board for you. I think it will be under Church History


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 19, 2003)

Tom,

We are not going to go through the 1689 per se, in the same sense that we are not going to go through the WCF per se. When I post eacdh chapter, I will highlight the applicable variances from the WCF in the 1689.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 19, 2003)

Fred is a moderator now woo hoo way to go man!!!!!

blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 31, 2004)

I imagine Presbyterians won't have the desire to go through the 1689 Confession point-by-point... I'm too lazy to start a thread myself.

I liked Sinclair Ferguson's Reformed Confessions Harmonized as a reference which compares confessional creeds in nicely arranged columns, but I was disappointed the 1689 London Baptist Confession was missing. Presbyterians are prone to excluding their Reformed Baptist brethren. I'm in the company of Edwards, Gill, Owen and Spurgeon.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I'm in the company of... Owen...


Wasn't Owen a Congregationalist or a Presbyterian? (I may be wrong)


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I imagine Presbyterians won't have the desire to go through the 1689 Confession point-by-point... I'm too lazy to start a thread myself.
> 
> I liked Sinclair Ferguson's Reformed Confessions Harmonized as a reference which compares confessional creeds in nicely arranged columns, but I was disappointed the 1689 London Baptist Confession was missing. Presbyterians are prone to excluding their Reformed Baptist brethren. I'm in the company of Edwards, Gill, Owen and Spurgeon.



Edwards was a Congregationalist and Presbyterian (he died as President of Princeton). Owen was a Congregationalist and sort of Presbyterian. Both were ardent paedobaptists.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah, but what about Gill and Spurgeon?!?!?! HUH!?!?! HUH?!?! 

Kidding! 

Indeed Edwards and Owen were not Baptists, but we forgive them.....KIDDING!! 

As I recall, Spurgeon became pastor of the church that Gill was once pastor of...Park Street Baptist Church, I believe. 

Also, am I mistaken, but isn't the 1689 BCF about 90% WCF? Changes made in polity and sacraments, right?

Frankly, I think Reformed Baptists and Presbyterians and/or Congregationalists of the Historical Reformed kind are closer than denominations with similar names. Denominational labels are meaningless these days. 

A question: Does anyone have an idea of how many members there are in North American who the truly Reformed faith?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2005)

Edwards may have died President of Princeton but he sure wasn't there long. I believe he was a congregationalist. He was asked to come to Princeton. 

Ryan,
How do you figure you are in the company of Owen and Edwards?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> As I recall, Spurgeon became pastor of the church that Gill was once pastor of...Park Street Baptist Church, I believe.



That's the NEW Park Street Chapel, to be precise (and more than a bit picky!)

That church went on to occupy the newly-built Metropolitan Tabernacle.

There were a number of very eminent Pastors before Spurgeon, and he himself felt very reluctant to take the pulpit the first time he preached there, because of this.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Picky, indeed!!  And well you should be, knowing where you are going to seminary!!


----------



## A.J.A. (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Puritanhead's whole point was to alternate paedos and credos. As in, all the Reformed are in the company of great men of God on both sides of the baptistry.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> I think Puritanhead's whole point was to alternate paedos and credos. As in, all the Reformed are in the company of great men of God on both sides of the baptistry.



I will give a hearty *AMEN* to that. I am a credo but think way to much emphasis is place on the subject. I have learned more from my paedo brothers than I have from credo's. I am more indebted to the Paedo side than the credo side.


----------



## JM (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomVols_
> Can't seem to find any discussions about this. Wish this could be studied as the WCF is being studied here.



Maybe these links will help you out a little, here's a side by side.
http://www.rblist.org/1689vWCF.html 

A confession study assistant. 
http://www.vor.org/rbdisk/bcfassis.htm


----------



## TRR (Feb 22, 2006)

*1689 LBC Discussion*



> _Originally posted by TomVols_
> Can't seem to find any discussions about this. Wish this could be studied as the WCF is being studied here.


I've recently joined this forum so please forgive me for the late entry. The 1689 Baptist Confession can be discussed on a per chapter basis at The Reformed Reader's forum Baptists Discussing Reformation.

Sam Hughey


----------



## JM (Oct 15, 2006)

64 Part Study


----------

